# Best cycling shorts



## BikeforAfrica

What's the most comfortable pair you've ever owned especially for long distance rides? Usually I just ride in cargo shorts but I've noticed a bit of chafing in sensitive areas. Today I got some typical bike shorts which seemed to protect me a bit more but really just felt like other areas of my butt were being worn down.


----------



## Akirasho

... best? Your ass will decide. Your initial concerns may merely be a "breakin" period. While it's a fairly general thing to say, you usually get what you pay for (too cheap and you'll feel it on your ass... too expensive and you'll feel it in your wallet).

I'm a fan of Voler but I've dabbled in other brands over the years (both bibs and shorts).


----------



## dekindy

Akirasho said:


> ... you usually get what you pay for (too cheap and you'll feel it on your ass... too expensive and you'll feel it in your wallet).
> 
> I'm a fan of Voler but I've dabbled in other brands over the years (both bibs and shorts).


http://www.voler.com/browse/cat/?cat=Sale,Bottoms&vm=1

I find the Voler bib shorts to be the most comfortable, high quality manufacturing and durability, and can be ridden for 100+ miles. Sign up for email notifications become a regular customer, be patient, and you can get pro level jersey/bib short combinations for less than a $100 including shipping during clearance. Get acquainted with BMSM (Buy More Save More) for possible additional discounts for purchasing multiple items per order. High quality and made in USA.

I recently purchased the 2011 pro kit(prior year kit this Spring) and duo(July) kits, both for less than $100 shipped. Love them both. Email notification gives you advance notice so most sizes are available initially.


----------



## greg12666

Castelli Free Aero and Body Paint bibs with the Progetto pad. Hands down the best I have ever used and I have used all of them.


----------



## kbwh

The Assos T.FI.Mille_S5.


----------



## xjbaylor

The "BEST" bibs typically start at over $200 (Castelli Free Aero Race, Assos, DeSoto, etc). If you can find Louis Garneau Equipe bibs on sale for around $130 that is the best _deal_ in bibs in my opinion. Heck, I haven't found any bibs I _really _like much more at any price. If that is more than you want to spend Performance Bikes Ultra bibs/shorts are often on sale around $50, and are a good deal for that.


----------



## Wadl

xjbaylor said:


> The "BEST" bibs typically start at over $200 (Castelli Free Aero Race, Assos, DeSoto, etc). If you can find Louis Garneau Equipe bibs on sale for around $130 that is the best _deal_ in bibs in my opinion. Heck, I haven't found any bibs I _really _like much more at any price. If that is more than you want to spend Performance Bikes Ultra bibs/shorts are often on sale around $50, and are a good deal for that.


I just tried Garneau bibs this past week-end (I am wearing exclusively Louis Garneau stuff, heck, even my bike is a Louis Garneau) and they are very nice product. Saddly, they didn't have my size (M) in stock for the Equip.

I know that size are different in Canada than USA (for example, our large T-Shirt are the same size as medium and sometimes, small in USA).

Is that the same for bibs ? Because I would like to order online for bibs but I am afraid of bad fiting if I order a medium size and they arrive very much too large !!!


----------



## Oxtox

have tried Descente, Pearl Izumi, Boure and several other brands...

these Aerotech Pro shorts are the best (and least expensive) I've found...made in the US, too.

men's pro bike shorts padded for cycling comfort in Tall and Short inseams - Lots bicycle apparel cycling shorts


----------



## xjbaylor

Wadl said:


> I just tried Garneau bibs this past week-end (I am wearing exclusively Louis Garneau stuff, heck, even my bike is a Louis Garneau) and they are very nice product. Saddly, they didn't have my size (M) in stock for the Equip.
> 
> I know that size are different in Canada than USA (for example, our large T-Shirt are the same size as medium and sometimes, small in USA).
> 
> Is that the same for bibs ? Because I would like to order online for bibs but I am afraid of bad fiting if I order a medium size and they arrive very much too large !!!


I am very "medium." 5' 9.5", 160 lbs and I wear a large in the Equipe bibs. The legs have a high level of compression and feel great in a Large. But I have relatively large legs, so that might be different for you. Not outlier large, just a little above average.


----------



## brucew

Oxtox said:


> these Aerotech Pro shorts are the best (and least expensive) I've found...made in the US, too.
> 
> men's pro bike shorts padded for cycling comfort in Tall and Short inseams - Lots bicycle apparel cycling shorts


+1

I particularly like the microfiber pad. It's soft, flexible and absorbent. With foam pads you generally don't get all three.


----------



## onespeed

*I was a chamois purist for a long time - loved Aussies*

But that was a long time ago. 

Pearl Izumi is where I spend my money today unless I get a deal on something more exotic.


----------



## champamoore

Wiggle's house brand DHB uses CyTech's Elastic Interface Chamois, the same brand found in top-level Assos, De Marchi, and Rapha bibs. 

On sale now at $84. Wiggle | dhb Aeron Pro Cycling Bib Short Lycra Cycling Shorts

I've ridden numerous centuries in these with no problems, and find the matte fabric looks classic and has handled a season of heavy riding with no trace of transparency (5+ rides a week between 2 pairs of bibs). The leg grippers are excellent, too. These shorts are easily the best deal in cycling shorts I've found.


----------



## woodys737

Just so you go into this knowing it's a trial and error process...Always fascinating to try a recommendation from another cyclist who loves, loves, loves brand X. Only to find out they don't work for you for whatever reason. IME and IMO it's a mistake to buy cheap as I'm on the saddle for hours at a time.

FWIW Sugoi RSE bibs have an excellent chamois and the workmanship will hold up as good as anything. I'm trying a pair of Bontrager RXL bibs at the moment just to try something new and support the shop. Amazing how different they fit from the Sugoi. Both medium and cut so different through the crotch are with the Bontrager having more material to get bunched up (bad). The one kick ass thing about a shop that sells Bontrager is that you have a 30 day unconditional return for shop credit if the shorts don't work. Kind of a nice hedge. For me, I purchased a medium one day rode 4 hours and returned them the next day for a small. Sweet!


----------



## BostonG

Oxtox said:


> have tried Descente, Pearl Izumi, Boure and several other brands...
> 
> these Aerotech Pro shorts are the best (and least expensive) I've found...made in the US, too.
> 
> men's pro bike shorts padded for cycling comfort in Tall and Short inseams - Lots bicycle apparel cycling shorts


They only have waist measurements. Don’t know what size you take or how tall you are but would you have any idea or guess if the straps on the small sized bibs would be OK for a 5’4” guy (avg. proportion for a male) or would they need alteration? Thanks.


----------



## dcorn

I think the Pearl Izumi Pro or Elite shorts are pretty comfy padding wise. The only thing I don't like is how wide the pad is in the front, so it bends in half and tries to separate my nuts. 

Castelli shorts with KISS3 pad are nice as well, I have a bunch of those.


----------



## champamoore

pardon my mis-post.


----------



## mo_amyot

greg12666 said:


> Castelli Free Aero and Body Paint bibs with the Progetto pad. Hands down the best I have ever used and I have used all of them.


A thousand times this!


----------



## charlox5

greg12666 said:


> Castelli Free Aero and Body Paint bibs with the Progetto pad. Hands down the best I have ever used and I have used all of them.


same here, i love the progetto pad and the seamless construction of the body paint. i love the low-profile gripper panels and suspenders.


----------



## notquitethere

dcorn said:


> I think the Pearl Izumi Pro or Elite shorts are pretty comfy padding wise. The only thing I don't like is how wide the pad is in the front, so it bends in *half and tries to separate my nuts*.


That doesn't sound very comfortable to me. I'd try something else.


----------



## Icetech

I just got a set of cannondale baggies... love them.. cause they don't look like bike shorts


----------



## El Scorcho

Icetech said:


> I just got a set of cannondale baggies... love them.. cause they don't look like bike shorts


You realize that while on a bike it is OK to look like a cyclist.


----------



## Oxtox

BostonG said:


> They only have waist measurements. Don’t know what size you take or how tall you are but would you have any idea or guess if the straps on the small sized bibs would be OK for a 5’4” guy (avg. proportion for a male) or would they need alteration? Thanks.


I'm 6' 0", 155 lbs. waist 32 in.

medium fits me perfectly.

for $39, these are very well-made. I've paid 3x more and gotten a lesser product.

have a pair of the fleece bibs, too. warm and comfy.


----------



## Oxtox

Icetech said:


> I just got a set of cannondale baggies... love them.. cause they don't look like bike shorts


um...baggies...yeah.

sure you look neato keeno in them.

any other fashion tips?


----------



## mariomal99

+2 on the Aerotech Bibs.....plus made in USA


----------



## stumpbumper

How does the fit of the Castelli Body Paint compare with other bibs? I am now wearing Assos and had to go a size larger than the Pearl Izumi Pro I used to wear.

I wore Pearl exclusively but when they switched to the red-colored chamois with black pinstriping it felt like sandpaper on my butt. A couple of cycling magazines reviewed them and had the same complaint. Have not bought a pair of Pearls in a couple of years so they may have improved them by now.


----------



## charlox5

i bought the same size body paints as the castelli nero's i own. XL. I'm 5'11" 200 lbs.


----------



## JaeP

As to the OP if you feel uncomfortable in your new bike shorts it could be your saddle that is given you problems. Next to shoes your saddle is one of the most important equipment choices you can make. My preferred saddle is the San Marco Regal (a Rolls will do in a pinch). I prefer bibs and I like Performance Ultra and Elite bibs. I pick them up when they are on sale (usually $50 - $60). Best bang for the buck IMHO.


----------



## Litespeed_96

For the money you cannot beat the Performance elite bibs. I have been wearing them for years. Used them on many long distance rides. Excellent shorts for $80. They are even 50% off right now.


----------



## FreeRojo

I have a pair of these and absolutely love them All American MENS Bike short made and sourced in USA and I am buying a second pair.


----------



## tjk009

like descente and pearl, too.


----------



## Squrkey

Icetech said:


> I just got a set of cannondale baggies... love them.. cause they don't look like bike shorts


Sometimes I roll out with fins, mask and snorkel, just cuz I feel like being impractical.


----------



## mgringle

greg12666 said:


> Castelli Free Aero and Body Paint bibs with the Progetto pad. Hands down the best I have ever used and I have used all of them.


+1 on the Body Paint


----------



## David Loving

Men's Cycling Shorts - Bouré Bicycle Clothing


----------



## spade2you

BikeforAfrica said:


> What's the most comfortable pair you've ever owned especially for long distance rides? Usually I just ride in cargo shorts but I've noticed a bit of chafing in sensitive areas. Today I got some typical bike shorts which seemed to protect me a bit more but really just felt like other areas of my butt were being worn down.


I would have thought that anything would be less chafing than cargo shorts.

Good shorts are only half the battle. Proper saddle and saddle height help minimize chafing with the saddle. If these aren't right, no pair or shorts will feel very comfortable.


----------



## woodys737

spade2you said:


> I would have thought that anything would be less chafing than cargo shorts.
> 
> Good shorts are only half the battle. Proper saddle and saddle height help minimize chafing with the saddle. If these aren't right, no pair or shorts will feel very comfortable.


+ a lot! I've stated this before in other threads over the years but it always seems to fall on deaf ears. Figuratively speaking of coarse. Cause I'm typing. I digress...


----------



## Newnan3

Rapha classic bibs


----------



## Deathmoney07

assos or w/e they're called...expensive but sooo worth it.


----------



## carlislegeorge

greg12666 said:


> Castelli Free Aero and Body Paint bibs with the Progetto pad. Hands down the best I have ever used and I have used all of them.


I thought the same thing when I first got the Body Paint. Now I have two pair sitting unused since I discovered the latest Assos and, even better, Capo Padrone...


----------



## Oxtox

David Loving said:


> Men's Cycling Shorts - Bouré Bicycle Clothing


sorry, can't second this recommendation.

have a pair of the Elite shorts...they are pretty weaksauce. seriously not impressed with the light-weight material used in this product. I paid $85 on sale, no effin way I'd drop $105 on them.

the $39 AeroTech shorts are far better, both in price and quality.


----------



## zone5

I have Castelli, Louis Garneau and Sugoi but my Voler fits the best. Sugoi for me though has the best padding.


----------



## RRRoubaix

greg12666 said:


> Castelli Free Aero and Body Paint bibs with the Progetto pad. Hands down the best I have ever used and I have used all of them.


I know I'm in a minority here, but I haven't found the Progetto pad to be any better than the Kiss3 pad... and possibly not as good. I own a lot of Castelli- I have two bibs w/ Progettos and 3 w/ Kiss2 or Kiss3 (racing kit).
I dunno- the Progetto just seems flat to me. I guess I like the more sculpted type.


----------



## NJBiker72

BikeforAfrica said:


> What's the most comfortable pair you've ever owned especially for long distance rides? Usually I just ride in cargo shorts but I've noticed a bit of chafing in sensitive areas. Today I got some typical bike shorts which seemed to protect me a bit more but really just felt like other areas of my butt were being worn down.


Different for everyone but I really like Descente, not readily available in the US but you can still find them usually on a clearance somewhere. They have the most dense chamois I have tried or felt.


----------



## dakrisht

How do you guys feel about the $130 *2012 Castelli Velocissimo Due Bib Shorts*??

Looking for the best bib for $150 or less

2012 Castelli Velocissimo Due Bib Shorts - Competitive Cyclist

Also - anyone ever hear of Pissei Cuore - love the design... (PISSEI LIMITED EDITION BIBSHORTS : BLACK XS/1 | eBay)


----------



## jerryci

I have the Castelli Body Paint bibs, and they are definitely AVERAGE ... not the best. They have lightweight fabric and adequate chamois, but the quality control is lacking (faulty stitching) and thin, flimsy shoulder straps roll up constantly. The Capo, DeMarchi, Santini, Giordano, and Assos bib shorts are all better designed, have better chamois and better materials.


----------



## Clipped_in

I'm a practical guy, so I haven't tried Rapha or Assos. But, the Louis Garneau Neo Pro's are the best bang for buck ($140msrp) bibs I've found. Very, very nice. I did 640 miles over 6 days in them this year and they were stellar!


----------



## tvad

Clipped_in said:


> I'm a practical guy, so I haven't tried Rapha or Assos. But, the Louis Garneau Neo Pro's are the best bang for buck ($140msrp) bibs I've found.


If you were _really_ the practical guy you claim to be, then you'd buy these Assos T Fi.Uno_S5 Bibshorts for $137 including shipping to the USA.

Once you've worn Assos shorts, you will not go back. 

You're welcome.


----------

